# Show your Photo Op!



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone was interested in showing their Halloween Photo Op. I was not planning on doing one but it came together quickly at the last minute and it turned out to be a hit.Please show your set up so maybe we can share inspiration


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of ours this year....we installed a black light and sign, as well as a paving stone path to alert folks to its purpose:



















Folks had a pretty good time with it, but for some reason, many seemed to insist on using a flash, which I suspect kind of messed up the 'mood' in their pictures.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow Defenestrator, that is a nice set up, I also wanted a sign but since it was last minute, didn't do one. I also tried to set the mood with a green floodlight, it was the only thing I had on hand but when I did test pictures, the faces looked too weird but it didn't stop people lol. Who is the dapper skeleton? He fits right in with your photo op.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ha!

Thanks, I've wanted to do a photo-op for a while now, and never really had the time until this year. 

Since we moved at the end of the summer, and I knew I wasn't going to be having a party, building new props, or doing a new theme, this was a way to do something new with stuff I already had laying around.

I figured that if people had fun with it, and it worked well, I'd elaborate on it next year. It was a moderate success, and I think I learned enough that I'll definitely do it again, and expand on the concept.

As for the nattily clad skeletal test subject, that is me as the leader of my skeletal parade this year. 

Goodness knows I would never dress that well on any other day...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm definitely going to come up with another layout next year since it was well received, what I did do right on my first year is provide plenty of room to seat several persons at one time


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

For 2014, we had a stockade with 'pick a deadly sin' signs, the swamp shack had an additional empty seat for posing with Myra Maines, a guillotine, test drive a casket, an empty pew for a group photo in the dead wedding scene, and my just completed police lineup for 2015.
Defenstrator-I'm stealing the idea of having photo op signs posted~great idea!!!
Excellent thread idea, Scorpion!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work punkineater


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Was wondering if anyone was interested in showing their Halloween Photo Op. I was not planning on doing one but it came together quickly at the last minute and it turned out to be a hit.Please show your set up so maybe we can share inspiration
> View attachment 230147


Great idea for a thread! I've been thinking about doing a photo op but I've never gotten around to it. What a great idea! Love the pics . . . 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

punkineater said:


> View attachment 230267
> View attachment 230268
> View attachment 230269
> View attachment 230270
> ...


Nice punkineater!!! I love the 'take a casket for a test drive'!! Too funny!! 

GiggleingGhost


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm looking to do a photo op for my haunt in 2015 and im thinking of either zombie theme, clown or something hospital like. Any ideas


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I hadn't thought of this until I was talking with a neighbor a couple of days before Halloween and he mentioned that I could do a photo op by having folks sit in the drivers seat of my funeral carriage. Later that day I had to move a toepincher coffin (below) I made that I cut out a section of so that it looked like a zombie was escaping. Well, I stood up the coffin and looked through the hole and realized that that would make a good photo if I left it standing and people could walk behind it.. However i didn't have time to follow through this year as I feel I would need a sturdier coffin. But it's an idea for next year.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I like both of those ideas SB, in the drivers seat and the zombie in coffin, that could be one idea Creeper Guardian, I was also spit balling and I came up with this one, I have this door decoration (pictured) that I made for a door decorating contest we had at work last year that I just used this year in my haunt, I was thinking of maybe cutting out an oval shape where the face would go so patrons can get up in behind and make it looked like they are the zombie trying to break out


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

people loved sitting on the straw bales and taking pictures!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

That's a really cool background with the sky.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

These all look great!! We have been contemplating setting up a photo op area this year for the first time, just trying to figure out the logistics.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't have a photo op per say but I do find a lot of people taking pictures/selfies around my graveyard the tomb wall just under the nbc clock was a 
popular one last year


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow these are all so good!!! Here is the only one we set up back in 2012....yeah it was freezing haven't done one since. We are planning on adding one this season, it will be enclosed.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

We used this guy in a corner of the family room last year, people seemed to like it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This was our photo op from last year, our first year doing one. Our theme was _Frank N Stein, MD's Brain Research Center_. It was set up as an interactive experience for the kids and kind of a last minute thought to make it a photo op too. It went over extremely well. Although I was expecting more kids/parents to have had cell phone/cameras with them. Bet next year, in anticipation of something similar, will be different. I just don't think people in our area do photo ops for their trick or treaters. It was definitely a treat for them.



















With non-low light cellphone cameras in mind, I added a hanging pendant light above the area with a low watt bulb to provide enough light for a dark but viewable photo.


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

So how many people have photo ops at home haunts? 

Am curious if the ones with the photo ops are just yard displays, or do you have walk-thru's? 

Not sure how it would fly here, but may be fun to setup something anyhow.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

We did our second photo-op in consecutive years this past season, and it seemed like the visitors enjoyed it. There's been enough positive response in the first two years, that I do plan to have another one for 2016, too. 

However, I feel as though they have also both been relatively low level of effort affairs, and were pretty much just part of the rest of the haunt. In each instance, it's basically been little more than a bench incorporated into a theme appropriate display. 

I figure that way even if no one actually uses it, we still ended up with a fun prop in the yard. 

Below is the version from 2015: 















A closer view of the Big Guy lit up just for reference:


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I had a lot of people asking to take a pic with my new werewolf, too bad none of them ever sent me a copy.
So, this is the best I got.


----------

